# starting up a dart frog setup



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

my husband and i are in the process of setting up a larger dart frog setup with custom background, false bottom and waterfall with a small pond.

i have a small 10 gallon setup i picked up already finished with a single leuc in there..the tank we are setting up is a 35(roughly) 30"Lx12"Wx23"H. so i can keep a small group in there.


i just have some questions on substrates and heat mats.

1. is it ok to use just pea gravel isntead of the clay balls since i will have a false bottom?

2. what substrate mix goes ontop of the gravel/fiberglass screen? need ideas that will be good for mosses,and broms and other plants to grow in.

3. the tank i currently have has no background on it, but it does have a heat pad attached to the back of the tank...is this needed? 

4. if the heat pad is needed, how would heat get through with the great stuff foam background?

5. any alternatives to the heat mat for a little heat? bulbs? fixtures?
i keep my place fairly warm, low 70s, and the little 10 gallon stays around 72-74 during the day.


thanks so much for any and all help 
belle


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

briansbelle said:


> i just have some questions on substrates and heat mats.
> 
> 1. is it ok to use just pea gravel isntead of the clay balls since i will have a false bottom?
> 
> ...


1. Yes it is fine to use the gravel, but keep in mind that if you plan on moving the tank the gravel adds hella weight.

2. ABG mix! works wonders, buy it. You can find it at Joshs Frogs

3. No it is not needed. take it off and use it for a snake. Sounds like you keep your place the perfect temp for these guys.

4. N/A

5. N/A. You don't want to overheat them. Your temps are perfectly fine.


-Chris


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks gumby!! i will try to find hydroton or small clay balls instead, def dont want to add more weight to the tank if its not needed. 

also the ABG mix seems like a great mix...but im not sure how much i would need for my tank...

also i would like to order everything from one place but it seems joshs frogs is out of hydroton.

any other good places to place an order through...i also need to get some manzanita wood and/or grapevine or ghostwood...

thanks!!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

petco and petsmart are starting to carry the hydroton more and more it seems. Might be able to get it there and just plaqce the rest of your order online


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Why even concern yourself with hydroton or gravel if you are utilizing a false bottom?


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

my false bottom doesnt touch all the sides of the tank its a little smaller so i can hide it with gravel/hydroton... and also i will have a pond in the right corner so i cant use just dirt/moss. 

hopefully that make sense...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

briansbelle said:


> 2. what substrate mix goes ontop of the gravel/fiberglass screen? need ideas that will be good for mosses,and broms and other plants to grow in.


Just a tip, you will want to mount broms on wood/ background and not plant them in the ground. Most broms tend to rot if they planted directly into substrate that stays moist without airflow. 
As far as heat pads, don't bother with them or any type of heat lamp. All they do is make things dry and hot, and your temps are perfectly fine for darts as it is.
Bryan


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I personally would make the false bottom a little bigger. You can just add strips to the sides so you don't have to rebuild the whole thing. If I understand correctly you just wanted to hide the white egg crate? If that is indeed the case, just use a little black contact paper on the outside,cut to fit.

Dan


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

im wanting to use the gravel or hydroton to make a pond area..will also have a waterfall thats the reason for the false bottom...the waterfall will run right into the pond...

im only going to be using gravel in the front of the tank between the false bottom and the tank and a small amount to make a pond out of, wont be covering the while false bottom with gravel...


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

going to be placing the order tonite for almost all the supplies for the viv except plants...will hopefully be picking them up at the reptile show here on the 19th.

im going to be ordering the ABG mix from joshs frogs, but i dont know how much i would need for my tank. dimensions are 30"Lx12"Wx23"H. anyone have an idea on how many of the 8qt bags i would need?

also was thinking of ordering the automatic mister system, would that add too much water with a waterfall and a false bottom?

thanks a bunch!! im really excited to add a little piece of the rainforest to my animal collection... i currently have 2 bearded dragons,2 saltwater reefs,3 dogs, and 2 rats


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

also where can i find brown silicone for my background? 

thanks!!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Call Josh's frogs and chat with them about how much ABG you need. I called and over the phone he was able to calculate how much I needed and it was pretty close. I got more than I needed (background took up a decent amount of the floor space that was estimated to be "empty" when he estimated), but I'm sure I'll find a use for it.

I should probably also mention. I think they ship at 4 Eastern time, so if you don't put your order in tonight and just call them before 4 tomorrow your package will still ship at the same time.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, I will give them a call tomorrow. Any ideas on the brown silicone? Can I just use regular brown silicone? I'm not finding 100% silicone in brown.

Thanks!!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

if u need extra heat, which it does not seem that you do, you can use submersible fish tank heater.

i got 10L hydroton for 12$ at a local hydroponics place.
think i paid close to that for a tiny bag at petsmart.

silicone u can get at lowes.

you can also get all the ingredients for abg at lowes i think


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! I will look at lowes or home depot for the stuff for abg. Can I use any brown silicone for the background? It won't be submersed in water?

Also is a mist kit and a waterfall going to be too much water?


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

the silicone is fine submerged once it cures for 12-24 hrs
it might be called bronze instead of brown just be sure you dont buy caulk. it will say 100% silicone on the tube.

i dont think it will be too wet for waterfall and a mister. if you mean the tank in general. i had waterfalls in my tanks and recently removed them. waterfall really did a great job keeping humidity up. but now w/o it my frogs have alot more tank space. but i find myself always thinking it looks too dry.
every humidistat ive tried in my tanks has been crap. so i just mist in there a couple times a day now. when i had the waterfall i didnt mist except once in awhile.

you might want to do waterfall and just hand mist when it needs it.


for a single tank i use an ultra sonic cool mist humidifier (40$ ish) i was able to easily plumb (with the help of the hardware store guy) for like 10$ 










im pretty sure this is the silicone i use but not this color (avail at lowes)









btw are u using the silicone for applying the background materials etc? if so i recently discovered the joy of gorilla glue much easier to work with, no odor, and i think cheaper plus you use it wet which works out great for applying wet spagnum moss to it etc. that silicone is like 5$ a tube and yr going to need alot of them.

there are some ideas on the boards how to use gorilla glue.

id say between all materials i have like 300$ into each tank. before adding frogs


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

briansbelle said:


> any other good places to place an order through...i also need to get some manzanita wood and/or grapevine or ghostwood...
> 
> thanks!!


i recently got super nice wood and bark in the woods.
all dead stuff. i took it home soaked it in water then baked it at 250 for 3 hrs or so. then i sealed it with polycrylic







also available at lowes...

i got some super looking vines and long branches at a place called home emporium, idk if u have any store like that there. its kinda a home decor surplus place. they look like this:








they cost me 1$ each for 6 ft sections


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I am using 100% clear silicone for anything that will be touching water. I was looking for brown for the background, I'm doing a bg out of great stuff and want to conceal as much as the yellow as possible. I will def look into gorrila glue, since silicone stinks really bad...lol

We don't have that exact store but we do have a michaels crafts and hobby lobby...maybe they will have some cool vines?

I think I will just mist every day along with the waterfall... the mister I was going to get is the exo terra monsoon...it runs about $119...lol


Thanks again for all the help....I can't wait to get this up and running...I'm excited!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey belle!

looks like you are getting some great advice  gotta love a great forum.

I never knew about gorilla glue, that is great info.

If u can find the Pond foam instead, it comes in black instead of yellow and makes it easier to cover and not look to tacky, they usually sell it at Wal-mart in the garden section...also HD or Lowes may have it, it comes in a can just like great stuff.

M


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

pond great stuff! great idea!

when i ask about blk GS at the store, nobody ever knows what i mean.

i used gorilla glue to cover GS yesterday on some hills i made.
i used eco earth to cover it and tbh it came out perfect. painted on glue then sprinkled the eco earth on it. i have 2 little spots to touch up besides that it looks great.

paint brushes will be one use only so buy super cheap ones.

when using gorilla glue u have to check it about every 15 min and push it down where it expands and add more soil or whatever yr using. besides that i found it a lot easier than silicone. buy a big bottle you'll need it.

in fact if it holds up as well as silicone, and i dont see why it wouldn't, ill never use silicone again


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help!! Will the great stuff stick to glass or do I ned to put a layer of gorilla glue on the tank then spray the gs?

I will try to find pond foam, I like the idea of starting with black instead of yellow.

Thanks again! Can't wait!!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

I sprayed the GS right onto the glass


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

make sure you let it cure for like two or three days before messing with it (carving or coating) my last i tried to rush and put silicone on too soon and the GS fell and contracted. came unstuck from the glass in a few places. And YES you do need 100% silicone. the others will not hold up and will let off chemicals i think as they break down. correct me if i'm wrong there though


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

There are few sites out there with more SPECIFIC info and stuff you need for a first time dart fan than Brians Tropicals Brian's Tropicals


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone! Hubby and I went out tonite and bought some grapewood,gravel,2 cool looking fake animal skulls(figured it would be kinda neat since dart frogs are poisonous in the wild  )

Also picked up 2 cans of black pond foam. Used organic cups in the background for the plants. Put in the wood how I wanted it,and then sprayed away with the pond foam and great stuff(had to use that bc we ran out of pond foam...lol)

I'm taking pics of the whole process and will start up a build thread once its finished. 

I do have a quick question, I notice everyone talking about a QT tank. I'm going to a reptile show this weekend and will be picking up 4 more leucs to add to the one I have. He's currently in a 10 gallon setup with moss,pothos,leaf litter. 

Would it be ok to use that as a QT tank??? Or to let mine get settled a little bit and the smell to go away, or is it too small?? I will only keep them in there long enough to let my viv get just perfect for them.

Thanks!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

10 gal is very small. i would leave the current frog in it and make a big plastic bin for the new comers.
if yr going to do quarantine right, its 3 months.

i currently have 4 frogs in QT all in separate plastic bins. 
because these guys were imports from panama im treating them for worms, which is treat, new bin every week for 4 weeks. 
you could keep the 4 new frogs in 1 bin. i wouldn't let them get near your current frog. 

the issue with just putting them into the viv when its rdy is that if any have parasites or disease, then yr viv is contaminated and you'll have to tear it apart.

another good thing about QT is you can watch each frog for wt and feeding. and if u do have frogs w worms it will be easier to treat them. 

once they contaminate the viv there is no way i know of to get the worms outta the viv besides ripping it all apart and sterilizing everything.

my 1st frogs were leucs and i did what you did, built a viv and tossed them in there  i didn't really get why i would QT 4 frogs that came from the same place etc.. guess i was lucky because they are all alive and well.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

have you already paid for the new frogs?

tbh i think 5 in a 35 gallon is going to be too small once they are adults. i have 4 leucs in a 30 gal, they did great until recently. now they are hitting sexual maturity and i have 1 male 3 females, so everytime my male calls the females attack each other. now i am making a new viv because these girls need to be separated.

the rule of thumb is 1 frog per 10 gal and tbh thats tight.
i watched a documentary where a female followed a male around for 15 meters. these animals have a nice huge range in the wild. when u put them in close quarters and there are issues the frog getting bullied has no place to go to get away from the aggressor. which leads to stress and starvation and death. and parasites and disease take advantage of stressed animals.

if it was me, id buy 2 or 3 max to go with the one u have into 35gal.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't paid for the frogs yet. And I'm going to be buying them from a reputable breeder, maybe I can ask them if they QT'd. 

If not I will setup a QT tank. Just a plastic rubbermaid?? With small holes in the lid?

Also I will go with 3 more and hope for the best...my tank is pretty tall with lots of climbing room incase someone gets crazy and wants to start a fight..lol

Thanks!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

i use something like this suitable for a single frog.
i bought a bunch so i can prepare a new box before removing the frogs from the dirty one.










i got it for 5$ at family dollar. i like the lid. seems very secure. they wont need air holes since u will be in there feeding and misting everyday.

you could use the huge size bins. 
if yr going to keep them all together.


set it up similar to a tank ie drainage (hydroton) gravel etc then a layer of wet spagnum moss then leaf litter and toss some porthos cuttings in there. maybe a hide... i use plastic cups in case i need to toss then in the end.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Here's a quick link to show you how some people QT.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63743-temporary-frog-storage-home.html


You should scrap the humidifier and go with a mistking. You can't beat it. You'll pay about just as much for way more. You can add nozzles, up to 18 i believe with the starter mistking kit.

-Chris


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

A group of 5 Leucs in a 30 gallon is perfectly fine...just keep an eye on females. Leucs do great in groups, unlike tincs. Auratus is also a great choice though I think leucs stand out more. 

Cool idea on the fake skulls. I only do natural in my tanks but my girlfriend has a single auratus froglet she is raising in my collection so she can learn the ropes..not to mention it's her favorite species. I'm going to buy her 3 more once it gets a little larger. We have a 15 gallon or 20 long we're going to use for 4 frogs, which is perfectly fine. Her idea is to find a real mayan pottery piece to partially bury in the tank as their hiding place instead of a coco hut. Since we're not removing eggs we won't need to check under the hide like with other frogs. 

I'm so busy with my other frogs that I definitely won't have time to remove eggs once her auratus start breeding. Going to provide them with a small swamp at the end of the tank so they can deposit tadpoles and tank raise everything. Always wanted a tank where they do their own thing so that will be fun! Just going to let them do their own thing and remove froglets as they come out of the water.

Good luck! Just remember, high humidity does not mean wet. Air humidity is acheived by covering screen nearly 99% or using a glass top.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

It's true the more floor space the better for dart frogs...but that doesn't mean 10 gal per frog is the rule. This is a new rule around here but it's really not generally accepted yet. I still go by 5 gallons per frog. I recently upgraded by rack so using 20 extra tall tanks made into large vertical conversions so the front door opens...but I didn't break down my older smaller tanks, I just added them to the top row of rack. My azureus pair is in a 10 gallon and they're doing amazing! Over 40 eggs since November and they have even taken a break from breeding during that time. My leucs are a trio in a 10 gallon and that's where they're going to stay. Saving my larger new set-ups for my other frogs such as Pumilio, Bassleri, etc. The beginner level frogs all do well in 10 gallons and up. Bigger the better though and if I could make every single tank a 20" acrylic cube I would lol Just have too many species and work with what I have. My frogs are just as healthy as anyone and they breed well. 

Might be just my opinion, but I successfully bred leucs several times. I got this trio in November as dime sized babies and they're already sub-adults. I feed thru the day with froglets, if I can, so mine always grow pretty fast. Good fresh supplements also help. Rotating schedule of Rep-cal, Herptevite, Calcium ICB, and dendrocare here and there. Usually the morning big feeding gets dusted and if I feed later in the day I just throw flies in as non dusted flies move fast and the frogs go nuts. Before I got out of the hobby 5 years ago, I had a leuc tank with 5 leucs in a 30 gallon. Perfectly fine. 4 would be fine too though I probably wouldn't go higher than 5. Give them high plants and places to climb as they will use all of the tank. Mine act like thumbnails sometimes lol. I think leucs need a new group called Toenails lol They're pretty aboreal in some ways.




nurse3766 said:


> have you already paid for the new frogs?
> 
> tbh i think 5 in a 35 gallon is going to be too small once they are adults. i have 4 leucs in a 30 gal, they did great until recently. now they are hitting sexual maturity and i have 1 male 3 females, so everytime my male calls the females attack each other. now i am making a new viv because these girls need to be separated.
> 
> ...


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have a nice high tank and lots of wood in my background and lots of cups in the background for lots of plants. 

I will also be adding lots of leaf litter,hides,and a little pond for them. Since I have to QT them for 3 months I'm going to take my time on this viv and do it right the first time and wait for it to grow in a bit, seed it with springtails, and other micro fauna.

How do I check for worms in my frogs? What do I look for? In the feces? And how do I treat them if they have worms?

Also what are good suppliments to use for dusting the flies? Can I use just herptivite and dendro supplement?

Thanks!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

briansbelle said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a nice high tank and lots of wood in my background and lots of cups in the background for lots of plants.
> 
> I will also be adding lots of leaf litter,hides,and a little pond for them. Since I have to QT them for 3 months I'm going to take my time on this viv and do it right the first time and wait for it to grow in a bit, seed it with springtails, and other micro fauna.
> 
> ...


for worms you would collect stool samples contact dr frye. they do testing and can tell u what u need for the sample. how to collect it etc. he also sells the medicine. 

i ordered meds from him, im using it on those import frogs i bought. ive never tested or treated my leucs. they are CB from a good breeder. ofc that does not mean they are free of parasites. but they have been fat and happy since i got them.


i wouldn't test either unless you notice the frog looks to be loosing wt or sickly. opinions are varied on this a great deal. 

some breeders worm the frogs. you can ask if he has done that. but i wouldnt expect it.

suppliments: i got mine from joshs frogs and its herpavite and reptical next time im going to buy an all in one type like

Click to buy repashy calcium plus icb (8 oz) from Josh's Frogs. We also have wide ranges of vitamins/supplements. Fast shipping. Excellent services - Josh's Frogs


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

also you need to discard supplements after 6 months once u open it. 

you definately need a cal suppliment

unless u do the ICB which i believe has all 
someone correct me if thats wrong!

quote from the product page ....
Information:

The "All in One" Supplement Solution.

Calcium Plus ICB is a unique blend of calcium, protein, fat, fiber, and vitamins. It is designed to be used as the exclusive supplementation for insectivorous species. It is formulated to "balance" the nutritional value of feeder insects, and in most cases, to be used with every feeding. It provides all essential nutrients in a one simple to use product. No need for separate vitaman and calcium products. It contains a proven level of Vitamin D-3, and a proven ratio of Vitamin D-3 to Calcium. It also contains preformed Vitamin A at a 10:1 ratio of Vitamin A/ Vitamin D-3 which is essential to proper nutrition.Calcium plus also contains Beta Carotene in addition to preformed Vitamin A and is the only Reptile supplement available that contains both.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to be picking mine up from a breeder, they will be CB. Brianstropicals might be at the show. If he isn't at the show, he's local to me and I can just drive to his place and pick them up.

I will QT them for 3 months and watch them. Would a container that's 2ft be enought to QT all of the frogs?

Thanks!!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

briansbelle said:


> Thanks! I'm going to be picking mine up from a breeder, they will be CB. Brianstropicals might be at the show. If he isn't at the show, he's local to me and I can just drive to his place and pick them up.
> 
> I will QT them for 3 months and watch them. Would a container that's 2ft be enought to QT all of the frogs?
> 
> Thanks!!


i would think so 

you will know once you see them in there.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

IMO a glass tank is a safer way to QT---utilize dead leaves on the bottom for hiding places too. I have never understood the white paper-towel bare box QT tank---seems like a cell in an asylum and it would be more stressful for lack of hiding places. That may actually cause a parasite bloom in a new frog. 

Also, I avoid decor items from craft stores unless I know they did not add a fragrance, preservative or other coating. Some things are simply not safe for darts. The vendors on here have good selections that are safer in terms of real vines and decor suitable for vivariums.

Also, in terms of supplements, the Repashy Supermin and/or Calcium Plus ICB are more complete. That's what I use now.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

hers dr fryes info in case you decide to contact him
David M. Frye, DVM
(734) 439-CARE
(734) 439-2273


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

earthfrog said:


> IMO a glass tank is a safer way to QT---utilize dead leaves on the bottom for hiding places too. I have never understood the white paper-towel bare box QT tank---seems like a cell in an asylum and it would be more stressful for lack of hiding places. That may actually cause a parasite bloom in a new frog.
> 
> Also, I avoid decor items from craft stores unless I know they did not add a fragrance, preservative or other coating. Some things are simply not safe for darts. The vendors on here have good selections that are safer in terms of real vines and decor suitable for vivariums.


i dont think she was doing the paper towel thing 
i think shes going to set it up like a mini viv


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

nurse3766 said:


> i dont think she was doing the paper towel thing
> i think shes going to set it up like a mini viv


Yeah I know, I was just on my soapbox again for other readers' sakes. Thanks.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks nurse! I'm not doing the paper towel thing at all...just setting up a mini viv, gravel,jungle bed, and lots of leaf litter. 

I ordered this supplement from black jungle, will this be ok?




Thanks again!! I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Oops forgot the info...lol


Dendrocare is a new vitamin and mineral supplement developed in Holland specifically for use with poison dart frogs. It has been developed by Chris van der Lingen, whose 30 years experience keeping and studying dart frogs has led him to produce this special blend of supplements to enhance the health of all dart frogs. When added to your frogs varied diet of insects, it aids in offering a complete nutritional balance of your frogs dietary needs. It is specially formulated to be higher in vitamin E for better breeding results, higher in vitamin D3 for prevention of bone and "small leg" disease, and lower in vitamin A to prevent vitamin poisoning. Recommended for use with every feeding by dusting the feeder insects. 100 grams.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

I also ordered repcal with D3, for my bearded dragons, can I use that? Should I alternate between feedings of each?

Thanks!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

briansbelle said:


> Oops forgot the info...lol
> 
> 
> Dendrocare is a new vitamin and mineral supplement developed in Holland specifically for use with poison dart frogs. It has been developed by Chris van der Lingen, whose 30 years experience keeping and studying dart frogs has led him to produce this special blend of supplements to enhance the health of all dart frogs. When added to your frogs varied diet of insects, it aids in offering a complete nutritional balance of your frogs dietary needs. It is specially formulated to be higher in vitamin E for better breeding results, higher in vitamin D3 for prevention of bone and "small leg" disease, and lower in vitamin A to prevent vitamin poisoning. Recommended for use with every feeding by dusting the feeder insects. 100 grams.


It's supposed to be OK, better than the Reptivite stuff, but the Repashy seems to be more favored in general. 
If you are using the Repashy Supermin that is all you really need--however, I like to mix it 50/50 with the Calcium Plus ICB. 
You do not need a separate D3/Calcium supplement with Calcium ICB, but you would likely need it with the Dendrocare. Maybe go with the straight calcium instead of the one with the added D3.
I mix my stuff up right at feeding---never mix the calcium with the separate vitamin mixes. It affects their viability. It is recommended to keep them in the fridge---I also add a moisture-absorbent silica pack to them as well to preserve them.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks! I will look for a calcium supplement also. Any ideas on a calcium only supplement?

Thanks!


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

Im no expert on supplements for frogs i just use what i was told to use.

ok this might be completely wrong but here goes

if yr alternating vitimins one day and calcium the next, then you would want calcium with D, because you need vit D in order to absorb the calcium.

at least thats true with humans 

i think the concern is too much D by mixing vit powder with the calcium and D


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

ok so repcal with vit d3 would be ok to alternate with the dendro vitamin supplement?

Thanks again!!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

briansbelle said:


> ok so repcal with vit d3 would be ok to alternate with the dendro vitamin supplement?
> 
> Thanks again!!


Not if Dendrocare has vitamin D in it already---in that case, get the regular calcium. In many folks experience though equal if not better husbandry results have been obtained using the Repashy supplements.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

ok i believe it does have vitamin D. where would i find calcium only? 

thanks again!!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

briansbelle said:


> ok i believe it does have vitamin D. where would i find calcium only?
> 
> thanks again!!


Repashy's Calcium Plus ICB is a good one---it has calcium plus other foodstuff mixed in with it. Some say it is a complete supp, but I like to use it in conjunction with Repashy Supermin.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks!! i will look for it asap.

also going to be carving and covering my background tomorrow, im excited and nervous all at the same time, lol!!!

bought 2 coco huts today, my frogs are gonna be so spoiled...lol...


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

i looked up the stuff you posted. and it has d3 in it also. so would i still use it?

thanks!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

briansbelle said:


> i looked up the stuff you posted. and it has d3 in it also. so would i still use it?
> 
> thanks!


I think it would be a good product to use, yes. I think the proportion of vitamins in the Supermin product is ideal without having to use the Calcium Plus ICB, but it's not necessary to have both from what I understand. The D3 is only included so that the animal can absorb the calcium more efficiently. You do not want to overdo it with calcium or any vitamin as this can cause other health issues like metabolic bone disease or in the case of vitamins stored in fat cells, internal bleeding (at least in humans). I like the Calcium Plus ICB since it is mixed in with the other foodstuffs it contains.


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

I ordered the dendrocare stuff from blackjungle. It was $13 so once that is gone or expires I will go with the calcium stuff you posted. I don't want to over do it.

Thanks!


----------



## briansbelle (Feb 9, 2011)

the tank is finally setup!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!

it looks awesome and it isnt even planted yet...lol...

i will post up a build thread once its planted, going to the reptile show this weekend and picking up plants,frogs(going into QT) and some spring tails to seed the tank with to give them 3 months to multiply in the tank.


----------

